# Brown algae or diatoms problem... need help solving!!!



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I have had my 75 gallon mbuna tank set up for about 8 months now. Over the last 5 months I have had a "brown algae" problem. It's not a big deal when it's on the glass because it's easy to get off the glass. The issue is that it gets on my rocks and turns them ugly brown. A real eye soar. 
I am also starting to wonder if it is getting on my Penguin 350's bio-wheels. Because they are turning brown. Should they be turning brown? My filters are also really brown, but I was thinking that was just fish poop!
When I clean my community tank filter it is never brown.
Now the thing is I have PFS in my mbuna tank. I was reading that may have something to do with it as well. I just replaced the gravel in my community tank to PFS as well. So we'll see what happens, but my community tank gets a small amount of green algae, which I don't mind. It looks nice I think.
That's the whole thing as well, I would like to see green algae growth in my mbuna tank. I would like to encourage the green algae growth with out hurting the chances by getting something that removes the brown algae.
Now I herd of those snails or whatever they are that eat the brown algae, but do they eat the green algae as well? I wouldn't want them to eat the green algae!!!!!
Any help would be very great to hear!!!! Thank you!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the brown algae (diatoms). It's a phase most new tanks go through. Eventually the diatoms are outcompeted by green algae and the latter takes over. To help get to the green algae more quickly you can increase water changes, feed the fish a little less and get more intense lighting.

Some people have problems with diatoms chronically because of their tap water. I doubt that's the case with you because your other tank is okay.

The brown algae should clear up in a month or two.


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

I added nerite snails & they took care of the diatoms. then the green algae come in.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

This might be a chance for you to try something new. I find the diatoms do grow in newer tanks but do leave at some point. To speed the process along, I accidently found a solution that fits for me. I have a small tank where I start plants and grow fry. At one point that tank got too crowded so I put some of the plant pots over into a 75 that was going through diatoms. The diatoms were done almost overnight. I have to believe the plants sucked up whatever was causing the diatoms. 
Would now be a good time to try setting a couple plants into that tank? Might help do the job quicker. I leave many of my plants in little plastic cups so they can be moved without uprooting them. Like house plants only underwater.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm going through the same issues with my 125 Gallon. But i was also running 2 96W 10K lights so there was A LOT of light available and i am about to switch it over to 1 10K and 1 Actinic and hopefully that will reduce the Diatoms, but i know it's a mixture of a few things. Nitrate, light, waste, a big mix of all of it.

So i will change lighting schedule, up the water changes even more and keep feeding down and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## smiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone run a phosphate remover? That's always a possibility of diatom issues.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

Whenever I have encountered a large outbreak of the brown algae it has always come back to something being wrong with the water. Make extra sure that when you do test the water you are shaking the chemicals in the containers vigorously before you put the drops in the water. I have had it happen more than once where not shaking well gave low readings when it was much higher.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

*masonv*, sorry I totally missed that you've had the tank set-up for 8 months and have had diatoms for 5 months.  That suggests there may be something more going on than just a phase as your tank is getting established. I would still try the things I've suggested (reduce feeding, increase water changes and consider using more intense lighting).

Diatoms (and green algae) are the result of the combination of factors so changing the nutrients and light available to them will help green algae to outcompete the diatoms.

Fast growing plants are an option as *pfunmo* has suggested but mbuna often eat them. Slow growing plants (anubias and java fern) which are usually less desirable for mbuna may help less because the leaves tend to get coated with diatoms and cause the plants to suffer (they also become an added eyesore).


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the input! From what I have read around the forum there is alot of other ppl have problems with the same thing! Is there something I would test my water for that my be causing it! I really really hate this Brown stuff.


----------

